# coyote decoy



## coyotehunter243

I am using a fullbody coyote that was mounted and I use it when I howl. I just started using it and have not called anything in with it yet I sometimes use a rabbit decoy in front of it and howl then use a distress call to make other coyotes think that there is a imposre with a rabbit. Does anyone else use a coyote decoy and if so does it work? Thank you


----------



## cmiddleton

i use a rizzo card board decoy and have had good luck with it.


----------



## coyotehunter243

Thanks aolt I was wondreing if anybody was using a coyote decoy I know lost of pepole use ranit decoys but didn't know if I was the only one using a coyote decoy. Thank you


----------



## TexAgBQ81

isn't it difficult to carry a full body mount as well as your other gear? especially when far off of the beaten path?


----------



## coyotehunter243

Yeah it makes it kinda difficult. Especally if I'm by my self. Carrying a tripod and camera decoy and gun with calls will defently give u a wrk out if you have to walk aways. That's kinda why I was wondreing. If coyote decoys wrk lol if they didn't it would save my back a little.


----------



## coyotehunter243

Yeah its alittle difficult that why I was wondreing if anybody else using them. Its a work out carrying a fullbody decoy and camera ant tripod and gun and calls. Lol


----------



## eshunter86

the best you could do is use the cardboard cut outs. there light weight, some of them even fold up so there easier to transport. at the very least you'll still be able to use a decoy and still save your back


----------



## coyotehunter243

Thank you. I'm gonna have to get one of those.


----------



## Bowhunter57

*coyotehunter243,*
*I recently purchased a Flambeau Lone Howler and carry it in in a large decoy bag with pack straps. This decoy bag is large enough that I don't have to fold the decoy, which makes a bunch of noise...due to the plastic body/legs. I've been out with it twice, so I really can't say how well it works, yet. However, it's very realistic and that's the reason I purchased this particular brand.*

*Good hunting, Bowhunter57*


----------



## MMoore83

Coyotehunter243,
I personally think that the decoy will work just fine. What I think the problem is, is that you have given up the stelth mode you have to have when packing in to set-up. If your carrying the decoy, tripod, camera, gun, caller, and what ever else you might be giveing away your positioning. Maybe try just the decoy and bare esentials for the first few times until you get a few. You can always go back and get the camera after you've dropped em. Just a thought. Good hunting!!!!
Mike


----------



## coyotehunter243

I'm gonna try that. That way I can hopefully get out of this recent slump. I'm wanting to make a hunting video so I'm trying to get lots of footage but I think I'm rushing it to much to fast. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## TBROutdoors

We have had great success with the Lone Howler decoy during the breeding season. The decoy is very lifelike and I have felt like I could do jumping jacks while on the stand and the coyote could have cared less. Only negatives is the fact that is looks so good that you need to ensure that a "Road Hunter" would not be shooting in your direction (haven't had it happen yet, but is does sit in the back of my mind because the decoy looks so 'Real' - especially from 150 yards).

Here is a YouTube clip where these two coyotes got 15 yards from the decoy.....I am not going to tell you this will happen every time you set the decoy out, but these coyotes sure put on a display.

YouTube - TBR Outdoors - Coyote Hunting - Yipping Coyotes get 15 Yards from MOJO Critter and Lone Howler

Some coyotes will be in the mood, some will not but the decoy does its job by directing attention away from you and almost always giving you the chance for a good, clean shot.

Happy Hunting!

Feel the Rush,

Richie
TBR Outdoors


----------



## fxhtr

great info on this thread, didnt even know they had decoys like that for yotes. thanks guys


----------

